# ati-drivers + dri = czarny ekran

## caruso

Witam forumowiczów!

Ostatnio stałem się nie do końca szczęśliwym posiadaczem karty msi radeon 9550. W celu pełnej obsługi mojej karty postanowiłem zainstalować sobie stery do niej.

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

spowodowało zainstalowanie u mnie sterowników w wersji 8.14.13-r2. Następnie uruchomiłem fglrxconfig, który ładnie wygenerował mi config:

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.4

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Niestety przy próbie załączenia X'ów:

```
startx
```

Albo pojawia się czarny ekran i wtedy można zrestartować system na "ślepo" albo uruchamia się enlightment i akceleracja pochodzi z 5 sekund i następuje całkowity zwis (trzeba resetować przyciskiem na obudowie).

Dodam, że googlałem chyba ze 4 dni i nic konkretnego nie znalazłem. Używany kernel to: 2.6.12-nitro5.

Dziękuje z góry za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

----------

## Bako

mozna powiedziec, ze jest to "normalne". U mnie na tym samym jajku wszystko dziala ok (system na x86 mam), ale jazdy mialem pod kernelem love. Najprostszy sposob, to zmiana jajka na serie 2.6.11, gdzie akceleracja dziala bezproblemowo. 

ps. zrobiles opengl-update ati, a pozniej "logout" ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Bako wrote:*   

> ps. zrobiles opengl-update ati, a pozniej "logout" ? 

 

ja bym jeszcze do tego dodał: zwiększenie w biosie agp aperture size na 32MB co najmniej, pobawienie się opcjami:

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 (z 0 na 2)

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"   (jak z "no" nie działa, to może zaskoczy z "yes" i wyłączonym xxx-agp, xxx to intel lub via lub nvidsia zapewne)

Dodanie tego rółnież może czasami pomóc

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0"

No i obserwowanie, co mówi dmesg |grep fglrx && echo && dmesg |grep agp

Przydatne może być również splunięcie przez lewe ramię z jednoczesnym roszypaniem soli wokół siebie w czasie stania w środku pentagramu namalowanego krwią 60-letniej dziewicy z czarnymi świecami z miodu z uszu w każdym jego wierzchołku.

Podejrzewam, że ostatnia opcja będzie najbardziej skuteczna, bo bardziej spier******* obsługi karty graficznej pod linuksem nikt chyba jeszcze nie zrobił.

----------

## caruso

 *Quote:*   

> ps. zrobiles opengl-update ati, a pozniej "logout" ? 

  opengl-update ati tak, logout nie - o tym drugim nie słyszałem

 *Quote:*   

> ja bym jeszcze do tego dodał: zwiększenie w biosie agp aperture size na 32MB co najmniej,

  nie mam takiej opcji w biosie... za to dmesg pokazuje:

```
agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000
```

 więc chyba ok.

pobawię się opcjami wskazanymi i dam znać...

----------

## ucho

Hmm - dokladnie tak samo wczoraj miałem - tez na 9550. Zastosowałem standardową metode informatyczną - remerge driverow i wygenerowanie nowego konfigu - i zaczelo nagle dzialac - chodz podejrzewam ze to mimo wszystko rola przypadku  :Very Happy: . A tak z innej beczki : podobno te ostatnie stery wywieszają X przy ich zamykaniu - u mnie się tak dzieje od czasu ... chyba przejscia na Xorg z Xfree - mialem takie same cos na TNT1,GF2 i R9550 - na slacku i na gentoo - X zamiast normalnie się zamknąć sięzawieszają - ale system generalnie dziala bo moge sie na sshd zalogowac i wklepac reboot. Dobrze ze mi sie to raz na jakis czas tylko zdarza  :Neutral: 

----------

## rudyyy

no ja mam 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 i najnowsze drivery ati do radka 9100, to nie dosc ze modul fglrx nie chce sie zaladowac, to iksy sie wywalaja przy kazdej probie logout. mam xorg, kdm i fluxboxa.

----------

## caruso

ucho: możesz wylistować swój xorg.conf? jakiej wersji sterów używasz jakie jajko, ogólnie podaj ustawienia...

Nadal nikt nie może pomóc z tym czarnym ekranem po starcie Xów?

----------

## ucho

8.14.13-r2, 2.4.30, konfig domyslny z  fglrxconfig - tylko rozdzialke zmienilem, tak tylko w enter uderzałem  :Very Happy:  A w kernelu DRM wylaczony- ale to juz w starszej wersji sterow musialem zrobic zeby dzialalo.

----------

## Bako

ciezko jest poradzic cos na "czarny ekran". Ati ma skopane wsparcie i czasem cos sie dzieje z niewyjasnionych przyczyn (m.in. sposob raku  :Wink:  ). 

Pod sources-love akceleracja mi dzialala, az nagle przestala (mialem to samo co ty), a pozniej to juz wogole modul nie chcial sie ladowac, ale mozliwe, ze to byla wina pamieci (200k bledow w memtest to chyba cos  :Shocked:  ).

Jesli to nie problem, to sprawdz jakies jajko z serii 2.6.11. Moze ponowna kompilacja aktualnego kernela i pozniej emerge ati-drivers cos pomoze.

Sprobuj tez zakomentowac "Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension ", nowe sterowniki ati niby maja juz wsparcie DGA  :Smile: , ale nie wiem czy to cos da.

Inny pomysl: cos masz male zakresy monitora:

```
HorizSync   31.5 - 48.4

VertRefresh 50 - 70 
```

U mnie to wyglada tak:

```
HorizSync   30-96

VertRefresh 50-160
```

podawalem recznie (MAG 17"), bo w kreatorze nie bylo takiej opcji. Pozniej mozesz sobie odkomentowac odpowiednie linie modline i dopisac odswiezanie do rozdzielczosci np. 

```
Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768@100" "800x600@100" "640x480@100"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection
```

ps. 

```
Driver                              "fglrx"

```

zmien sobie "fglrx" na "radeon' i zobacz czy X'y startuja (bedziesz mial brak akceleracji 3D ale narazie bedziesz mogl z WM'ow korzystac)

----------

## caruso

 *Quote:*   

> zmien sobie "fglrx" na "radeon' i zobacz czy X'y startuja (bedziesz mial brak akceleracji 3D ale narazie bedziesz mogl z WM'ow korzystac)

 

gdy zakomentuje Load "dri" Xy normalnie startują, jednak bez włączonej akceleracji

 *Quote:*   

> Jesli to nie problem, to sprawdz jakies jajko z serii 2.6.11. Moze ponowna kompilacja aktualnego kernela i pozniej emerge ati-drivers cos pomoze. 

 

Pojawia się mały problem ponieważ główną partycję mam z najnowszym reiserem4 z kernela 2.6.12-nitro.

----------

## Bako

a moze wina jest xorg ? Wczesniej mialem system zbudowany na ~x86 i mialem problemy z radeonem, a teraz na x86 i wszystko dziala peknie. Chociaz moze to byc wina innego pakietu ~x86, ale ja za cienki jestem, by rozwiazac ten problem  :Smile: 

xorg: 6.8.2-r2

----------

## qermit

[OT] Czarny ekran i Niebieski ekran  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## caruso

bako: rzeczywiście cały system na ~x86  :Embarassed:   jednak do tej pory wszystko działało, jutro przekompile xorga i zobacze czy to coś da.

[EDITED]

 Nic to nie dało dla x86 xorg jest w tej samej wersji.

----------

## jey

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417820-highlight-dri+module.html  - dzialajacy konfig

Jednak w wiekszosci przypadkow zly konfig nie to jest przyczyna zwiechow i czarnego ekranu.

```

Set your bios to use BOTH UMA+SidePort memory to 128M ( value <128M in UMA makes Xorg to crash) - Configure your xorg.conf like normal, using DRI.
```

Ustawienie w BIOS'ie wiecej pamieci dla karty powinno zalatwic sprawe

----------

## caruso

W biosie nie mam takiej opcji nawet, nie taki stary bios mam  :Wink: 

PS. Sorka, ale zapomniałem o tym poście. Dalej jest unsolved

----------

## Xax

Nie udalo Ci sie w tym czasie nic z tym zrobic ?

A jak wyglada teraz Twoja konfiguracja (kernel, stery, xorg itd)

Ja mam ati-drivesr-8.23.7, xorg-x11-7.0-r1, kernel 2.6.16-rc3-nitro1 i w ogole wszystko na ~x86  :Smile: 

Na radeonie 9550 direct rendering na YES, zadnych zwisow, zadnych problemow i sie zaczynam zastanawiac czy mam farta czy jak.

----------

## Bako

 *Xax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja mam ati-drivesr-8.23.7, xorg-x11-7.0-r1, kernel 2.6.16-rc3-nitro1 i w ogole wszystko na ~x86 
> 
> Na radeonie 9550 direct rendering na YES, zadnych zwisow, zadnych problemow i sie zaczynam zastanawiac czy mam farta czy jak.

 

mam bardzo podobna konfiguracje do Twojej, tylko musialem sie cofnac z jajkiem do nitro3 2.6.15, bo fglrx nie chcial sie kompilowac pod nowym nitro. Co do zwisow to czasem przy przelogowywaniu sie potrafi pasc gdm i pomaga tylko reset  :Confused: 

----------

## psotnik

Witam, kilka razy robilme z kartami NV i ATI i zazwyczaj czarny ekran podczas odpalania X był spowodowany niewłaściwymi parametrami HorizSync i VertRefresh, lub bledna konfiguracja myszy   :Laughing: . Osobiscie mam radka 9550, ale DRI mam wylączone w kernelu.

Ati - x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7

Kernel - sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1

```

 fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9550 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5695 (8.23.7)

```

----------

## caruso

psotnik: Możesz podać mi twoje ustawienia ad mysz i parametry horizsync i VertRefresh? Hmm, dri w kernelu mam chyba wyłączone, jak to sprawdzić? Jak poprawnie ustawić horizsync i vertrefresh? Mam dość leciwy monitor, a radek gigabyte'a 9550.

ati-drivers- x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7 

kernel: sys-kernel/archck-sources-2.6.15_p6

xorg: modularna siódemka

aktualny xorg.conf

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.4

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "on"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "yes"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

aktualny config kernla:

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SWAP_PREFETCH=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_INITRD=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_S2IO=m

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=13

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_GENERIC_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID_MOUSE_POLLING_INTERVAL=0

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=m

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=m

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=852

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

```

----------

## psotnik

```

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   80

    VertRefresh 75

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "4"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4153

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

O w kernelu nalezy wylaczyc DRI w Charakter Device < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  oraz wkompiluje  <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)   wraz  z opcja dla twojego chipu plytu głownej. (NB) Do tego modul fglrx laduje podczas startu systemu przez dodanie do /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 wpisu fglrx. Konfig Xorg genruje przez tools ati co widac na zaloczonym catie  :Smile:   nic wymyslnego z nim nie robie, a paramtery moniotra wpisuje z palca, teoretycznie powina byc podane w instrukcji monitora aczkolwiek zadko w monioorach noname sie to zdarza, wiec strona producenta, lub modeline:) Uzytkownicy LCD moga OSD znalesc infomracje:)

----------

